# MF 180 hydraulic issue



## MF obsession (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey all, I have a MF 180 that I recently purchased as a field tractor but it's giving me hydraulic issues. It runs good until it warms up but then the hydraulics quit functioning. Anyone else had this issue and have any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome MF. Perhaps the oil is incorrect, too light, or the seals are leaking once the oil heats up and it's by-passing the piston in the lift cylinder???


----------

